# Water for Doreen, VIC



## daronb (31/10/16)

Hi all, I cant work out how to seach for previous posts so please direct me if its already posted....looking for water analysis for a mate whos starting brewing. He lives in Doreen. He tells me his water source is Yan Yean but the Yarra Valley reports say this is offline for 2015-2016? Wondering which water source hes getting or to shortcut things....advice on salt additions to balance our his mash ;-)??


----------



## Mics100 (31/10/16)

I'm in Doreen too and tried to investigate water chem too. All I coul find was that a water report of YV water said it was "quite soft". So for my English Pale Ale I added some gypsum to mash and boil.


----------

